# Arabs. Yay or Nay?



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

A lot of people I speak to seem to think Arabs are crazy.

I'd like to know your opinions on them, as they seem to get a bit of bad press

What do they excel at? How trustworthy are they? And how even/hot tempered are they?

Thank for your input


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I love my Arab.

He excels at things that involve thinking - he LOVES obstacles. I'm currently figuring out how to train him in Working Equitation. He's schooled some in Dresage (we don't show so I can't tell you a level), in jumpers and has a lot of trail miles under his belt. Anything that requires a lot of endurance is also something he excels at. Honestly, he hasn't failed at anything we've tried - he will willingly give anything a go, be just doesn't always click with it.

He's as trustworthy as a horse. He's not going to run into a burning building to help me or anything.

He can be superhot or he can be mellow. We have a great relationship and I can get him to settle down now - though I did have trouble with it for some time. I think once we hammered out a relationship where I made it clear that I was leader and to be listened to, he is leaps and bounds better. He is a happy, eager and curious fella.

It all varies by horse really. I know some true dead head Arabs as well as one a couple who don't understand the meaning of walk. They are smart creatures and need consistency, a firm hand and a fair leader.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

< -- Charm says, "Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy..."

Arabians definitely aren't for everybody. They are smart and sensitive and require and equally smart and sensitive person.

I love mine ..


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

there are quite a few other good threads about arabs on here. Honestly, If a dead headed qh fits you perfectly, and you love being able to day dream as you mosey along on your push button mount, an arab will likely not be for you.

they are typically sensitive, forward, and question everything you do. you have to ask and sugest, bullying is not an option.

a bad one can be stupid, unbeleivably spooky and unpredictable(beware certain halter bloodlines),
a good one is brave, intelligent, loyal, quick and enduring. Nothing better.

honestly, my mare is my heart horse, and there is no horse I would rather be on in a tricky situation. she is athletic and surefooted, more than once she has seen dangerous obstacles before I have. I can gallop through a trail on her with her being an absolute fire ball, asking for more speed the whole time, then right after I can put a kid on the front of my saddle and she instantly goes into baby sitter mode. she is priceless.


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, really interesting comments guys, thank you for the replies, very interesting to hear about both sides of the breed


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

YAY! I couldn't live without my Charlie Boy my heart horse. Seriously though, it was night and day when I bought Walker my QH. Some as others have said can be ruined, or just BAD. You have to find the right one. I love their spunk. 

The attitude, the general riding, everything is so much different. Charlie has such a fiery personality, and is definitley the epitome of the Arab. He has that floaty trot, the dishy face, the stature. Just everything that's to love about an arab. I told DH when we finalize everything with the house in the next fear years he shoud be expecting Charlie to have a new arab friend. He hates that fire, but still loves Charlie. I don't blame some for not liking, they're not for everyone. I've had more fun with Charlie than I can even write.

I would hang around some Arabs first and see how they interact, they are a horse obviously but tend to different attitudes about things. Ride some as well, most have a lot of spirit and "fire" but that's what I love. I couldn't give arabs up in my life for anything! I love having my QH Walker, and then my Arab Charlie it's so much different, but I will never not have Arabs. 

Can't tell anyone that enough, most say I'm crazy to take on Arabs. They're definitley something to get hooked on and not for the faint of heart. I could write pages here, but it's something you really have to experience yourself.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

They are the most loyal breed of equine in the world. My good friend had 2-- a mare, and gelding. She liked to switch horses with you, walk off, and yell (his name) for her horse-- he would freak out trying to get back to her. No matter what he was doing, if she yelled, he would come running.. very awesome! I was always impressed by them, and the connection they shared.

We used to put our younger siblings on him, and pony.. he loved kids, and people, but was particular. I seen a girl get on him thawas always bragging about her skills, etc etc.and she couldn't controll him worth a darn!

Where they come from, (middle east) the arabian stallions are kept with the women, and children in their villigas.. that should tell you how gentle they are.


----------



## star16 (Aug 10, 2012)

Arabs are wonderful. Egyptian arabs tend to be a bit crazier, while Polish arabs are more mild tempered. I've had three horses who were all half arabs. All were/are very intelligent, sensitive horses. Besides being completely gorgeous, they've got a fair amount of talent- my disciple is dressage, which they excelled in. 

Overall, I love Arabians. The only problem I've ever really had is when one of them is acting high strung or is being stubborn. Being rather high strung and stubborn myself, it can get ugly, but that's just me. 

Just hanging out with an Arabian can actually tell you a lot about him/her. My three were all had very distinct personalities, but were generally very friendly (to the point of nosiness) and loyal. 

Hope that helped!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^
The horse I was taking about is Egyptian. He's not crazy but certainly does have a zest for life! His "crazy" behavior is him cantering in place really fast. I don't even have to hold him back - he gets so excited he forgets to go forward, LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Arabians are my breed of choice. I tend to like horses with spirit, versatility, and intelligence.
Once you have earned their loyalty an arabians , are loyal and no other breed that I have owned or ridden comes close to the bond you will have with one.
I think Faceman put it best they are like cats. You become their person. Shalom


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I've not been around many Arabians, but my experiences with them has been nothing but positive. 

The horse that I first took lessons on was an Arabian. He took care of me, and I will NEVER forget the first canter I had on that horse. It was like flying.

My "potential first horse" (as I like to say, as nothing is final right now) is an Arabian. Dory has energy and shows some sensitivity, but it is well placed and she is not "crazy". She is too sweet and I find her very easy to work with. She does spook from time to time but nothing bad; she catches herself and the more I ride her, the more confident she becomes. Honestly I think she has a very solid mind. In 5 rides there was a clear difference and improvement in her behavior. Arabians indeed seem like very smart horses. Loyal and willing to do for you. I'm excited to work more with her.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Like with any breed you will find both good and bad Arabians. Overall, I agree with what others have posted, that they are sensitive, intelligent and energetic. Arabs make good all around horses and can do well in a variety of disciplines. They are known for their stamina and enduranceand seem to like being sround people. An Arab needs a confident leader, especially when they are scared or unsure. With a confident rider /partner, they are loyal and very willing. With an insecure or inconsistent rider, they will be difficult to manage, but I think the same goes for many other breeds as well.

If you like Arabs, then finding the right Arab will be rewarding and bring you lots of joy. If you don't like Arabs, you will likely not be satisfied even with a great Arab.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

It depends on the horse. I've ridden some crazy Arabs, some calm and gentle Arabs. One of my horses ( which is a QH) puts the 'crazy' Arabs to shame with his nutso behavior. Each horse is an individual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

I love arabs!! I can name two right off the top of my head that are on my list of favorite horses to ride of all time. I think the problem is that their nature is over dramatized by unconfident, or nervous riders. Usually a horse is great depending on how it is trained, and not necessarily based on the breed itself.

Not to say that I haven't ridden my fair share of some *very* hot arabs. :lol:


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

*Yayyyy!*

The bond I have with my Arabian mare is unlike anything I have ever wished for. When she hears me whistle she runs in from the field or where ever she is to be next to me. She will follow me anywhere.


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

*Also*

The way she is around my younger siblings says a lot as well,


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My gelding is half Arab, half TB, and he is wonderful <3

We have had some BIG problems, when I first bought him things were amazing for about a month and a half and then the relationship started to go downhill. He started bolting, he bucked me off, he went from lovely and steady while jumping to rushing his fences, I was THIS close to giving up on him and giving him back to his previous owner. I'm not sure what made me keep going but I'm **** glad I did!

I got a coach to help me and he was one of those "blame it on the horse" types. He saw what I was doing wrong, but the rushing fences thing? That was Monty's fault, not mine, in the eyes of that coach. Which was entirely inaccurate - it was my fault!

Anyway, long story short, it took me a year to really 'get' him, but once I did, he 'got' me, and things all of a sudden started going well. I'm not sure what changed in our relationship exactly but all of a sudden I stopped taking him for granted and started loving him for more than just 'being a horse' and now, at the two year one month mark, I can't imagine my life without him.

Monty's Arab half is 100% Crabbet, and he is a very substantial horse [solid built, chunky head and neck, big solid legs and feet] with an... interesting temperament. It's a great temperament, but an interesting one, that's for sure.

He holds grudges. He gets mad. He gets jealous. He is a human trapped in a horse's body - he does NOT act like a horse AT ALL! He's very possessive of his ladies, the moment you bring in a gelding he doesn't know he turns into the herd stallion and is out to kill the male interloper. I swear he's bipolar or something, he can go from totally lazy to just about bolting in a heartbeat with no perceptible reason and he can also go from totally cooperative to the exact opposite in the time it takes to say "he's a bit fresh".

Arabs ARE quite like cats. I find that Monty is incredibly affectionate with everyone - sort of like a ragdoll cat - but he does have HIS person, who he plays up for more than he would someone he doesn't know. But he also gives his person more of himself. He tries harder.

My guy is incredibly lazy!! He's so quiet that most horse people I've let ride him ask me if he's a QH [if they don't already know he's an Anglo] and one person asked me if he had Clydie in him. BUT, he can be strong, and if you offend him heaven help you because he can be completely contrary! Push him to go faster and he slows down or stops, ask him to stop and he goes faster... try to turn him one way he insists he must go the other... stubborn old toad he is!

Probably his funniest trait, definitely the thing I most adore him for, is the way he comes running, calling out, if he's cold and you pick up his rug. Closely followed by the way he tries to walk away, the most adorable "one is cold, thou must never remove one's rug in these conditions!" look on his face, if you approach him intending to take his rug off and he wants it to stay on.

He's too casual and easygoing to be a lord but he sure acts like one sometimes!! His Lordship is quite specific about his needs and expects his servant [oops, owner] to meet them.

He's a big sook and a real cuddler and everything that's wonderful about both breeds <3 and so easy to deal with on the ground - I once clipped his face and ears with no halter on him! He pushes the limits now and then but for a person who he respects as a leader he is worth his weight in gold and so easy. I can jump off, leave the reins around his neck, tell him to stand, and go move jumps around/adjust the height, even catch and bring in my other horse, and he'll stay right where I put him until I return.

This horse <3

Only horse I have ever had that I can tie the lead around his neck, and take off running, and he'll keep pace with me. Stop the moment I do, or if he overshoots [very possible and happens a lot, I can stop a lot faster than he can!] he comes straight to me, head low, and asking for a face rub. He's so special <3

I am totally in love with the breed, perhaps one day I will have a purebred if I can find one that's tall enough [I like my horses 16hh+ and there aren't too many Arabs that height around here] or if not, another Anglo, out of a tall Thoroughbred mare and by a particular 100% Crabbet stallion I know.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

To anyone reading this that has no arab experience, Please see the "warning" in the posts, not just the wonderful points, and be prepared. I've seen some crazy ones (and i mean really CRAZY), and I've seen far, far, far too many people, especially women, buy an arab because of the black stallion or king of the wind fantasy they grew up with. In both those stories they bonded magically with their horse and it all ended well. in real life its more likely that someone unexperienced with a sensitive, oppinionated(but gorgeous) mount will end up with broken bones, shattered confidence and a wrecked horse.

back to the subject at hand, I know alot of people say certain bloodlines are crazier than others, and in the case of the highly bred halter lines I think thats true. I do think that each needs to be evaluated individually. My egyptian arab is hot and oppinionated, but she is also one of the sanest horses I've ever owned, and less spooky than half the appies on the farm. In contrast, I had a polish/crabet gelding that everyone told me should be pretty mellow, who was a big, powerful unpredictable brat of a diva.

and on my prticular horse, she is not an easy ride, or a smooth one. she is small, athletic, can go forever, but smooth she is not.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with what just about everyone on here says. There are a few threads like this and you'll see the same responses there, too. Arabs, TBs, morgan's, saddlebreds, and other similar breeds have very similar generic personality types. Typically you have to be a step or two ahead at all times, they tend to be more sensitive to their riders/owners non verbal communication. They have a lot of personality for sure.

I couldn't imagine not having an Arabian. There's something awesome when you have a horse's unconditional trust and loyalty after having to work your booty off to earn it. Then, you have to challenge their mind frequently before they get bored and start looking for ways to entertain themselves. I love the bond I have with my gelding, even when we disagree or have miscommunications (like last night). I find often that my almost year old gelding has a lot in common with my social, active, curious, loving 8 year old daughter. He does better knowing that I'm there spring him when we ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

He looks to me for approval and behaves better when I let him have it. 

I will say that the breeding lines - crabbet, polish, spanish, egyptian - aren't as much of an indicator of personality as is topically portrayed. My straight egyptian is calmer and saner than many polish, crabbet, russian bred Arabians that I've had experience with. I know loopy Arabians of all lines. The lines do, however, typically give a better indicator of build and size. My guy is small and narrow with a tiny back and upright patterns that has become very prolific in egyptians, but through intentional breeding he doesn't have a super refined and dishy face that is also becoming very common. 

It's very true that it's a breed that isn't for everyone. Same with any other breed out there. I love the challenges that my Arabian gives me on a regular basis, no matter how frustrated I get. I would get bored very quickly with any pushbutton horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Arabs, Yay for sure. A nice Polish Arab, I'm a convert, after resisting for many years, I bought my beautiful Ace, and found that she was everything that I have been looking for. Now I have her, 2 daughters from her, and an ArabxSaddlebred, and they are the most gorgeous, intelligent, challenging, frustrating, loyal, fun, and so many other adjectives.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The "hottest" horse I own is a straight Polish mare and the most laid back is a straight Egyptian mare. Shalom


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I say yay....
I had an old grey arab gelding who was my bestie for years until we had to pts due to cancer.

he was the most laid back of any of my horses (including Josie surprisingly) and I never saw any of the hotness from him except when we let them out in the field for the first time for the year and all the others were just as loco.


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

My mare is part Egyptian Arabian, and I love every bit of her! She's high-energy, yes, and has a surplus of endurance, which isn't always a good thing, as she tends to make me tired before I can do much with her. She can be easily distracted and spooky, but at the same time, she's super-smart and loves every minute of her work. Oh, and she flirts shamefully with all the geldings  Arabs definitely aren't for everyone: they're smart enough to outsmart a human, and I know some people who dislike high-energy horses. My mare needs an especially light, sensitive touch, and I think most Arabs tend to be that way. But I love them!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

may I add.....

Josie, my steady eddy Josie that I could put a newborn on and she wouldn't blink for fear of baby possibly being unhappy, could NOT do trails. she would lose her ever loving mind and it would be 10 straight miles of the prance prance prance of a barrel horse.

Hawkeye (my old arab) would go all day with out stop on a trail. he was a smooth smooth ride and we could do laps around all the others....did I mention he usually had 10+ years on them all. I did trails on him up until he was 24 when his cancer got so bad there was no space for the girth. otherwise he would still have been going and going and going until we put him down 2 yrs later!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Yaaaaaayyy!!!!!!! I love Arabians. But like every one else said they are not for everyone, and you have to look at each horse as an individual. I own a Arabian who is very friendly, but he can be stubborn and lazy sometimes. But, most of that is because he was green broke, and then left alone for 14 years before I got him. He was very spoiled and bratty, but I am working with him on that now and he is becoming much better. He is a wonderful trail horse and I love him. But my all time favorite horse, is my aunt's Arabian. He is what I would call an "old style" Arabian. He is beautiful, flashy, friendly, obedient, and he really WANTS to please. He is not as delicately built as the halter type and he is the best trail/ endurance horse I have ever ridden. He even won an endurance race with my aunt once. And, as a bonus, he is 24 years old and everything I said about him is still true!!!


----------



## howdyme (Feb 6, 2012)

I am 63 years old have had a few Arabs in my life, the love of my life, my Polish Arab died after having him 22 years and now, I have two Egyptian Arabs. Neither my Polish Arab nor my two Egyptian Arabs are crazy or hot. I really believe it is the trainer that tries to bring out the high spirited look that a lot of show people/judges want to see. If taught by an experienced horseperson or one not interested in a highly spirited horse, they are not like that. Not all trainers seek that "high spirited look", but if you want to compet in the show circuit, that is what they want. What a shame. I also think, there are Arab people and then, there are the others...not Arab people. I personally love the breed and understand them. Apparently not all do.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

I had 2, a mare and a gelding. The gelding was my heart horse. He had alot of crabbett lines in him. BP Magic Mist was his name. I LOVED that horse. He was a handful at first but after we hashed it out he became my best friend! Very aware of everything. IMO they are not "Crazy" just smarter then the average horse, gotta keep them busy!! Not to mention BEAUTIFUL horses!!!!


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I have an Arab/MFT cross and he is a wonderful horse. Intelligent, friendly, and trustworthy. Also stubborn and pushy, but we are well matched in that regard. I find his personalty to be very endearing even when I'm annoyed with him. He's sensitive and has a definite sense of fairness - if I loose my temper with him and start being too harsh he will get very sullen. He taught me how to have a soft touch very, very quickly. I could not ask for a better horse.


----------



## howdyme (Feb 6, 2012)

I have only had my two Arabs since November, had surgery in January which kept me house bound and then again this month which has kept me house bound. My husband feeds and cleans for me, but I could not stand not being around them so went out yesterday and my gelding nuzzled my hair and neck which made me feel so loved and not forgotten. I look into their eyes and see the sweetest souls.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

My arabian is so down to earth and well mannered. She is well trained. She recently had an injury and had been on stall rest for over a month. I thought the first couple of rides were going to be interesting...she behaved perfectly. All I know about her breeding is her mom was an polish arabian and her dad was a son of Cass Ole so I don't know if it is the bloodline or her training. She has changed my thinking about the arabian sterotype. We do trailriding.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I say nay. 

Honestly, they are the last breed that I would ever choose to own as my personal riding horse - no offence to anyone here who has and loves them - just my preference. In addition to the poor personal experiences that I have had with all things Arabian, I just like a bigger and more solid body on a horse. 

IN THEIR DEFENSE I work with a lot of rescues and I do not have a ton of experience with a nice, well bred Arabian horse I suppose. Maybe I would enjoy them more. That said, these rescues come in all sorts of breeds that I get along with just fine but I am *this* close to not taking anything Arabian or Arabian half. I just do not like them. I have worked with over 30 Arabians, Arabian halfs and the like and they take so long to get anywhere with. They panic, they forget, they don't understand, more of them have been aggressive than other breeds, they have ALL been buddy sour, they have been more willing to try stupid stunts like running through a fence... 

My riding horses are Thoroughbreds so I am used to sensitive but these guys are over the top and I dread working with them. I have retrained OTTB's, taken two Akhal-Teke horses which aren't know for their laid back temperaments, worked with drafts, plenty of Quarter Horses, a few stubborn Haflingers, lots of ponies and Miniatures - I love them all but I am over taking un-trained Arabians.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

New_image said:


> they take so long to get anywhere with. They panic, they forget, they don't understand, more of them have been aggressive than other breeds, they have ALL been buddy sour, they have been more willing to try stupid stunts like running through a fence...


This is because they are sensitive, intelligent horses [moreso than Thoroughbreds] and don't cope well with being treated badly. It takes a very specific type of person to be able to work with an Arab that's been handled properly from birth, because they are SO smart, and so sensitive. And they hold grudges like you wouldn't believe. My gelding makes you think he's forgotten about something you did that offended him, and then gets payback when you least expect it.

A horse never forgets. An Arab never forgives. And while they are highly intelligent, I find they approach ALL people with the same attitude. One that's been handled properly is typically a friendly, easy to get along with animal, but one that's been abused... well... let it be said they won't stand for being mistreated, and if one person mistreats them, all people are not to be trusted until they prove themselves otherwise. They're easier to push over the edge than other breeds. Easier to MAKE aggressive. And far more general with that aggression - a man abuses them so bad they turn nasty? Women are evil too. As are children. And anything that remotely looks or smells human.

And some bloodlines are just psycho, but you get that in any breed. There are Thoroughbred stallions known for throwing very nasty kickers [one that is known for siring horses that cannot be pastured with, or stabled near, other horses, because they will kick a horse to death]. QH stallions known for siring nothing but rodeo broncs. Friesian bloodlines known to be completely insane. Heck I even know of a DRAFT stallion [Clydesdale IIRC] that consistently sires dangerous foals, and not for lack of correct handling.

You DO see a higher percentage of dangerous Arabs, because unfortunately they attract idiots [they're so gorgeous to look at...], and they don't suffer fools.


----------



## howdyme (Feb 6, 2012)

In my 63 years I have had nothing but positive expernces with Arabs. I ran a boarding stable many years ago and promised myself never, never to own a crazy TB. The only thing they are good for is running, running and more. Also, those QH barrel racers can be stupid as well and I am offended by the person that posted that Arabs are crazy. BLUE EYED PONY...YOU HAVE A LOT TO LEARN.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

After this weekend and doing the first real work with my Arab for a while, I change my previous vote of yes, to

YES YES YES.

Arabs are smart and sensible, and the think, I believe that most people who have issues with them don't understand them so well. I have worked with all sorts of horses, but the Arabs ARE different, you have to love them for what they are, and you are fine.

Solid body, yeah right no solid bodies on my arabs

Mother










Daughter










Enough solid there for most people I would think.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

A teeny brag on my Arabian. We recently attended a trail clinic. We were the only ones in English tack - Dressage saddle to be specific. I was surrounded by QH's and Appaloosas in western tack. My horse likes obstacles which is why we went. He did all of the obstacles willingly, eagerly and when we had a little challenge at the end, he was voted to have done the obstacles the best. Half of them were things he hasn't come across before.

Yay for Arabs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I say YAY! I have 2 beautiful Arabs people tell me I'm crazy all the time for having them my barn owner tells me she wouldn't touch an Arab with a 10ft pole she's also never ridden one either but I absolutely love them they're very smart IMO. Neither one of mine are aggressive they're both very social and My older mare is your stereotypical hot headed Arab I love that about her but when you give her a job to do she puts everything she's got into it! My younger filly is the total opposite of my mare but she has the same determination and they're both very smart and catch on to things so easily. So I say YAY all the way to me they're the best breed out there!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

OK I am confused as to why Blue Eyed Pony has a lot to learn?

Blue Eyed Pony I agree. I am sure I'd click just fine with a well bred Arabian who has had mostly good life experiences. But my knowledge of the breed comes in being the "idiot" to take them back to the beginning and fix what bad experiences have been done. My job is 15x harder with this breed for the reasons that you've stated. 

Golden Horse I was admiring your little girl on another post, very pretty. You must admit most of the Arabians that I'd come across while rescuing aren't "bulky" by any stretch. And bulky or not I look better on a 16.2hh TB or Warmblood, even a larger Quarter Horse, IMO, being 6' tall :lol: That was all that statement meant :wink:

Howdy, I'd like for you to come tell MY Thoroughbreds to run and go ahead an TRY to get my barrel horses hot. Hehe... really, they could use the help. Lazy, fat, hay burners....


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

One of my favorite jokes is that Arab's think their name is "Waaaalk, waaaalk". Being a former Arab owner (all of my horses in my life before my current mare were Arabs or Arab crosses) I can relate. 

Arabs are not for everyone. They, along with TBs, are considered hot blooded horses, and they show it. To get along with a hot blooded horse, you need to be very confident, very calm & relaxed, and very light and gentle with your cues generally speaking. The cues I need to get some QHs to move off would have sent my Arab gelding into orbit. 

Arabs, just like any horse, bond tight with their owners, and just like any horse, you will have some growing pains the first few years as you get to know each other. They tend to be very reactive, and dramatic when they do react. I use the word "teleport" to describe how they can go from one spot to fifteen feet over in the blink of an eye. They become much less reactive when they trust their rider/handler. They also tend to live longer than other breeds, and do mellow some with age, but even well into their twenties, they can give you a run for your money.

They are neither good nor bad, they are what they are. If you like a fast horse that moves off quick, is athletic, and smart, and you have the confidence and experience to be a strong leader and a good seat to sit through some spooks, go for it. If you want a consistently laid back, easy going, relaxed, on the lazier side horse, to just mosey down the trail, I would look towards the stock horse types. Arab crosses are ideal for some, if you get a good cross with a more mellow breed, you can sometimes get the best of both worlds. Arabs crossed with other more high strung breeds, like TBs and ASBs tend to be a bit of a handful IME, ie, sometimes even more reactive than a plain Arab.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

YAY...definitely.
I won't go into the usual discussion of stupid or not stupid, trainable or intelligent and all that.
But I would like to tell a little story.
I used to board at a big equestrian center, 120 horses at any given time. Standardbred s, jumpers, and what not. I was the only one with Arabians, I had three. My paddock was the last, about half a mile from the barn. So I took my trio out together, one left, one right, one behind me. We had to pass a good piece of the track, where the standies were training, then along the jumping arena, to get there, and back to the barn.
One evening I got my trio, we headed home, came up to the arena. Next thing I saw was a huge white horse flying over the arena fence, getting hung up, summersaulted and ended up on it's back, right in front of us. Each of mine were about 17 hands high, snorting and blowing. We passed. Passed along the track, horses doing fast work, 5 of them, only a hedge between us and them. Again, 17 hands high, snorting and blowing x 3. Then a bunch of kids on bicycles, waving plastic bags and screaming and yelling. And again, 17 hands high, snorting and blowing x3
We arrived in the barn, everybody went in his/her stall, I took off halters, closed the doors and had to sit down for a moment........not ONCE was there any tension on the leads, not once they tried to get away from me or even ahead, no kicks, no bumps, nothing. 
I'm convinced I wouldn't have survived that with any other breed. 
One of them, super-hyper-sensitive, more than once got me mad because he would act up for no apparent reason. Only to learn later he aways had a reason...a lose horse behind us or in the arena, a rider in trouble or such. He also never forgot the white horse falling out of the arena. Whenever there was a white horse going faster than a walk he'd get uneasy....for years.


----------



## howdyme (Feb 6, 2012)

Good response KountryPrincess. I guess maybe I was just lucky to have a few Arabs that were kind, obedient and trustworthy. I think you have to understand them to even begin to even train them. I love them over any other breed. There have been a lot of wonderful responses on this web site and I am so thankful that not everyone finds an Arab crazy.


----------



## howdyme (Feb 6, 2012)

Like the story from desorthorseman!!! Susan


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

That's us, howdyme;-)


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

A big YAY!!!
Arabs are the only breed of horse I know that you can completely scare away with the deadliest weapon of all- a bucket of rocks- yet, if you just get quiet again they will always come back to investigate. They are a very personable breed, always inquisitive and friendly. And they're PRETTY! I'm in the process of buying my own arab stallion and I can't wait. In my opinion, you can't beat the stallions with this breed. They're willing, smart, friendly, and paired with a good handler can be the best mounts in the world.

Many people tend to keep away from them because of the different ride that they give. Since they have less spinal vertebrae if you're used to riding a big QH and you slip onto an arab you'd think you're on a worm because of their extra flexibility. Truthfully, I think that the best riders out there are those who feel equally comfortable on both.

To judge if an arab is right for you there are a lot of different things to think about. For example: If you're a naturally high strung person, it may not be the best idea since animals feed off of emotion. I've had the calmest trail arab spook at nothing when a terrified rider got on him(she's just had a big accident), it was completely out of character, but it just shows how sensitive our animals are. 

But anyway- Amazing breed with so many different lines to choose from! My favorite is the spanishXeqyptian golden cross.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

KountryPrincess said:


> One of my favorite jokes is that Arab's think their name is "Waaaalk, waaaalk".


I had an old fat English Cob and lots of people asked me if his name was really "WHOA YOU (unprintable word but implying that his parents had never been married(so actually I could use said word in its proper context as I very much doubt that horses do have marriage lines)) because his brakes were somewhat faulty.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Arabs are extremely intelligent, will NOT tolerate bullying and more often than not have to think "it" was their idea; whatever "it" is, just like men

What makes them crazy is the lack of understanding on the part of the person handling them.

If a Body can't handle Rottweilers, Pit Bulls, Dobermans, or Siamese cats, you aren't going to be able to fairly handle an Arab either. A person has to be able to get inside their head and actually understand how they think instead of trying to pigeon-hole them into some generic training process.

I've seen one or two QH trainers ruin Arabs because they insisted on "training" the horse their way instead of the right way for an Arab.

They take a lot of patience because they are so smart and ask "what for?" regarding just about everything in this life.

Folks that prefer dogs like Labs and Collies need to stick with QH's and Paints.

Yes I have ridden Tennessee Walkers for 22 years - so I could keep riding or give it up. I have always been an Arab, Arab/cross person and still have one Arab who has been with me nearly 20 years. His sweet little-give-toddlers-and-babies-happy-horse-memories self will be 27 in April.

He was a terrific lesson horse for children under 12 but we gave that up after leaving PA, because it was I who was running out of patience with some of the moms:shock:

He had some issues when I rescued him and, in the wrong hands, he would have easily been dubbed "crazy". He gets the best Betty Davis Eyes when he's upset, of any horse I've ever owned.

Yet when the vet came to do physicals, he was loose in the yard with my injured horse. The vet walked right up to my Arab, took his fly mask off and gave Streeter his physical ---- no halter, no hay twine around that crazy Arab's neck, no nothing. 

Streeter is not one to stand still for strangers but he's on a first-name basis with the vet and allowed himself to be poked and prodded for the standard exam, standing nekkid out in the yard.

That all happened because I was on the other end of the yard haltering the injured horse and the vet decided to make good use of his waiting time

I commented that Streeter was probably the only one of the vet's clients he could do that with and he replied, he'd bet I was right and his assistant agreed.

Pretty good for one of them Crazy A-Rahbs


----------



## howdyme (Feb 6, 2012)

Amen to that. Not all ARABS are crzy.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

howdyme said:


> BLUE EYED PONY...YOU HAVE A LOT TO LEARN.


Oh I know, I AM only eighteen after all and will be learning my entire life - but I also know my horse [he is Anglo Arab, and he's actually QUIETER than most purebreds, of EITHER breed, I have dealt with]. He is incredibly human. I do not anthropomorphise. Monty makes his intentions, and his reasons, perfectly clear. Once, he bucked me off, a WEEK after my infraction, and made it more than clear that he did it because of the specific thing I had done that he took exception to.

I get along with this horse incredibly well, because I get how he thinks. I guarantee that if he's being a brat, it's in reaction to something I have done that has offended him. Even as much as a month down the track. I'm not one of those butterfly farts and rainbows people who believes that their horse doesn't like them and if it loved them it wouldn't misbehave... no. I'm realistic. Monty plays up? My fault. Always my fault. Because it's ALWAYS in response to something I have done. The exception is how strong he gets when we're jumping - that's just him and no amount of training can change it. He goes in a snaffle and that's the best I can hope for.

People who don't get how he thinks can't get the best out of him. I had a super-experienced dressage coach hop on [after he'd bucked me off - coach wanted to 'sort him out' because I was hurt and couldn't do so myself], and after about a half-hour - and this coach did NOTHING that I disagreed with, just popped him up into canter, hauled his head up if he tried to buck, and pushed him forward - the coach jumped off, looked at me, and said "send this horse back, he's not suitable for you".

Upon being asked why? "He's way too strong, you're not an effective enough rider to deal with it. You need a horse that doesn't pull."

...but he DOESN'T pull? He sets his neck and ignores on occasion, sure, but I have never felt like he was actually pulling. And him ignoring me? ALWAYS because he's offended. I'm not sure what that coach did that offended him, but he definitely was not impressed. [edit; this was ages ago now, I hadn't had him long... was still trialling him. So, two years ago at least - I learned to be effective because of him]

I can give you a thousand examples of my horse being clearly vengeful. My OTHER horse has also bucked me off, and actually has a far lower percentage of good rides [granted she's only had twelve all up, including the one where she bucked me off, whereas Monty's had hundreds under me alone and only played up badly enough that I came off three times], but HER reasons for misbehaving are different.

My little Thoroughbred - just as sensitive and intelligent as my half-Arab - bucked me off because she's cold-backed and I was stupid enough to get on bareback. Not smart on a cold-backed horse. She's also bucked once because she's so sensitive, and got a fright when my dog got under her feet. She almost reared with me yesterday because she didn't know what it was I was asking for. She gets a bit bracey and resisty of the bit at times, because she's due for her teeth to be done. Once, she refused to stand for mounting no matter what, and upon further inspection I discovered her bad stifle was sore. Magic is simple - reactive, sure, but simple. Her reasonings are simple, and thus she's easy to understand.

Arabs are complex and it takes an altogether smarter person to 'get' them. Yes, they are horses. Not humans. But they've been bred for their brains, endurance and looks for millennia. A clever Arab with an excellent memory [for ALL things] that can and will hold grudges is not an anomaly in my experience.

You don't force an Arab. Your authority is NEVER absolute with an Arab. It's a partnership. If your Arab says no, you look at WHY, you don't just get all up in its face until it does as it's told. Right? If in the end you determine that your Arab is just being a jerk [very VERY few horses are REALLY 'just being jerks' though] THEN you get all up in its face. But if there's a reason for it, even something as 'stupid' as that leaf in the corner of the arena being utterly terrifying and about to leap up and eat the horse, our wonderful horses need us to understand and fix the problem. Whether that's through jumping off and walking them up to the scary leaf and showing them that it's not actually going to kill them [I have done this on more than one occasion!] or looking at ways of taking their mind off the 'monster', they need us to help them out. Not just get up in their face and tell them they're being idiots.

Perhaps you haven't been on the receiving end of an Arab's vengeful side. Perhaps you're one of those riders who just naturally has the feel NOT to offend them. But I have definitely copped it. Never for little things. Always for big screw-ups [and no, I have never made the same big screw-up twice]. Once he waited a whole month to get his revenge. If he doesn't react right away to a muck-up, you can guarantee he will be plotting payback.

Oddly he is incredibly patient with beginners and will just take it and deal with it... but if I put someone with experience on him and they screw up, I better watch out - because he blames ME! Even people more experienced than me get told that while jumping, they need to put their hands up his neck and grab mane [no auto release, just a big crest release and fistful of mane], and make 10000000% sure they never EVER catch his mouth. Drop the reins completely if you have to just never catch him in the mouth. Most people who don't know him like I do tend to get a bit left behind over their fences, because he likes to take the long spot, so it's really important that I explain that.

And yes... Monty blames ME if they do grab his mouth. He is an unusual horse, but IME a fairly typical Arab.


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

BlueEyedPony I hope you did not take offense to my generalization that hot blood crosses can be even more reactive than purebreds. The key words are "generalization" and "can be". Monty sounds like a great horse for you, and there are always exceptions to generalizations.

IME though, the Anglo Arab is notoriously reactive. I have yet to meet one that was not flighty. They are incredible athletes. They are a cross between a horse that was bred to run really fast, and one that was bred to go for a really long tome, and (again, just my observational experience) they usually want to go fast, and for a long time. 

If someone can channel their energy and get them to trust them as a strong herd leader, they would be a formidable opponent in endurance races, eventing, anything that requires speed and endurance. But they need a job to do and a strong calm leader to do it with. In the wrong hands, as with any horse, they can be quite dangerous. 

It sounds like you have a great relationship with your horse. I do with mine as well, she is very attached to me, will not tolerate rough treatment, and constantly tests anyone new handling her. She is an APHA solid bred 1200lb stock horse. I had a tight bond with my Arab gelding too, but I have to say....I read someone on here saying Arabs are not forgiving. I beg to differ. My gelding was incredibly forgiving of my occasional temper tantrums and mistakes, and loved and trusted me regardless (I bought him when I was pretty young), he died when I was 28. 

My current mare would never be so forgiving. Make a mistake with her and you will pay for years. I think the whole forgiveness, holding grudges, while a bit anthropomorphic, is something I have noticed with my horses, and rather than being a breed issue, it may just be related to the individual horse, and IME geldings may be a little more forgiving than mares. 

When someone asks a question like "Arabs yay or nay?", it is really asking about breed generalizations, and when we give our opinions we are bound to offend people that have exceptions to the rule. I used to get irritated when people made disparaging remarks about Arabs, because my boy was such a great trustworthy horse. But, I worked hard, to earn his trust and confidence. It didn't happen overnight, and he *was* more reactive than my friend's QHs, but as our relationship grew he became less so. I never once fell off of him, and in the eight years I have owned my mare I have come off twice. While not as reactive as most hot blooded horses, if she gives a good spook, she can rock back on those powerful hindquarters and whip around in a 180 degree spin that actually left me standing on my feet one time.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

KP, not at all  I know plenty of completely insane Anglos. I also know several exceptionally quiet ones. It's a cross that has to be done very carefully, using the right mare and the right stallion, looking closely at the temperaments of both. My filly is entirely the wrong mare to use to breed an Anglo if you want a quiet one. Too reactive. And I know of several close relatives [half-brothers, half-sisters, one 3/4 brother {same sire, same damsire}] that are just plain mental.

Interestingly using a TB stallion over an Arab mare gives you a totally different type, body wise, than using an Arab stallion over a TB mare. My Anglo is very TB-ish through the body, with a very long back, but has an Arab hind end [not in the good way either - he has a _bad_ Arab hind end]. His neck set is divine and his head is just Araby enough but masculine and chunky to go with his enormous neck and shoulders. His dad was the TB. A friend's Anglo is by an Arab stallion, out of a TB mare, and absolutely insane. I know nothing about that particular mare's parents other than what parent was which breed. Another friend has a lovely sooty chestnut Anglo gelding, by an Arab stallion [100% Crabbet bred stud that belongs to another friend of mine, lovely lovely fellow and so quiet] and out of a TB mare, and he's so quiet, but wow - the conformation! And can he ever perform. Not a large sample size but you see it in draft/TB crosses, too. Heavy mare, light stallion, and you get the most consistent results. Heavy stallion, light mare, and the foal comes out more drafty-looking, which is desirable for some and not for others.

And ohhh yeah, when a QH has a spack attack it's not fun to try to ride out!! There's a reason most of the rodeo broncs I've seen are stock types. QH mostly with the odd Paint. And one QH/Clydesdale cross - that one was frightening to watch LOL. But, QH don't -usually- have spack attacks, especially not big ones, as often as an Arab. I loved my mother's old QH, because he was smart and quick and sensitive but 100% reliable. I was ten when he was put to sleep due to blindness and another undiagnosed health issue [we think it -may- have been bone cancer] and a complete beginner but he was totally trustworthy with a TINY eight/nine year old who didn't have much of a clue.

Unfortunately -most- QH in my area just aren't tall enough for my tastes, and -most- aren't built for what I do, otherwise I would have one. I do love the breed. Apparently I have diverse tastes! [I mean seriously... anything from Arabs to Welsh section A's, QH, drafts of all breeds... I don't like the look of Friesians or Akhal Tekes but temperament wise my wants vary from day to day lol]


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I wouldn't buy one. I just can't get passed the dish head. I just don't find it attractive. I'm not saying they aren't good horses or talented. I give credit where credit is due. But, man, I just don't like the dish head.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Wetrain, you should see my mare. Registered Egyptian Arab and no dish at all. When I first bought her several people asked if she was just a funny looking qh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> Wetrain, you should see my mare. Registered Egyptian Arab and no dish at all. When I first bought her several people asked if she was just a funny looking qh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well, you can't say that and not expect to be asked for a pic...


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

well, since you asked
maybe a TINY dish.

















until she reverts to full arab mode:


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I've got a Welara (half SEA/half Section C), she is HOT. She is not a horse I would stick a child on, or any inexperienced rider. She will take advantage of a rider "just because", has been known to break bones because she felt like having a little fun and taking off bucking and watching her rider fall to their end:lol: I'd definitely classify her as "hot and flighty" or even "unpredictable" at times. She's always a bit of a nut, but in terms of bucking/taking off/kicking/biting, ehh, it depends on the day. 

All that being said, she is 100% my heart horse and will be with me until the day she passes on. She's a great all rounder, having the most success in barrels and jumpers. She gets bored doing the same thing all the time, so we mix it up fairly often. She loves heading out on the trails, she loves a bareback hack around the property, she loves a western play day. I like to try anything and everything with her. 

She is a very clingy mare. I feel a lot of that may stem from being a broodmare previously, but that's just my best guess. 

I definitely plan on having more arabs/arab crosses in the future. Honestly, they are my favorite breed.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I have said it before and I will say it again. Some of the best horses I trained and showed were Arabians. I worked Arabs that were so calm they were the ultimate kids horses and others that were very full of themselves. I never knew an Arab that could be considered nuts or psycho. The only ones that came across that way were owned by less experienced or stupid people. Like any horse, they require training and each one is an individual. When considering an Arabian, it is the same with any other breed. Health, temperament and then looks. Some people buy based on looks alone and often forget their own experience or lack there of. These are the people that will later be telling stories of the Arab they owned or knew that was nuts and untrainable. 


I wish I could show off pictures of some of the lovely sweet Arabians of old. PRE digital days.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Inga said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again. Some of the best horses I trained and showed were Arabians. I worked Arabs that were so calm they were the ultimate kids horses and others that were very full of themselves. I never knew an Arab that could be considered nuts or psycho. The only ones that came across that way were owned by less experienced or stupid people. Like any horse, they require training and each one is an individual. When considering an Arabian, it is the same with any other breed. Health, temperament and then looks. Some people buy based on looks alone and often forget their own experience or lack there of. These are the people that will later be telling stories of the Arab they owned or knew that was nuts and untrainable.
> 
> 
> I wish I could show off pictures of some of the lovely sweet Arabians of old. PRE digital days.


I just want to clarify that I in no way meant that all arabs are nuts. Mine CAN be "nuts", yes. She is also the sweetest thing around, I trust her with my life, though she has been in my life for nearly 10 years. I have known (and worked with) plenty of other arabs/crosses that are quiet and have make exceptionally great children's mounts. I grew up riding arabs and just like any breed, they've each got their own personality. Some are hot, some are dead quiet. I worked consistently with one arab in particular about 3 years ago, she was hot, but extremely willing and honest. I considered buying her at the time, though found I simply did not have the time any longer to continue with her training plus my pony's at the time. 

I also agree that in general I have found that when a horse is classified as "nuts" it is (IMHO) the owner's fault. Nuts is probably the wrong word for my mare. Unpredictable? Occasionally, yes. Hot? Yes. A mount I'd use for a child or inexperienced rider? Not a chance. 

My mare overall is very sweet. I like her spunk. That being said, I wouldn't mind owning one of the quieter arabs someday down the road, which is why I feel somewhat blessed to have such a cool and collected TB - I don't think I'd be able to deal with TWO hot heads 24/7 (jk):lol:

and just because I feel I should share the mare in question with ya'll..


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Seriously though, as warm and fuzzy as I get with my own mare, there are genuinely insane arabs(like all breeds)

The crazy spooky, insane stereotype did not just come from some malicious person wanting to ruin a breeds reputation. While some or most of these stories may have come from improperly handled horses or bad owners, some came from people who really knew crazies. I have known some of these, I have spent years working with them, the saddle horse that would spook at a rock on the trail and jump off a cliff, a mare that was so spooky she nearly broke her own foals legs spooking on top of him in the pasture. That's why with Arabs, and every other breed out there, the mind should be first and the looks second.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiner8 (Sep 1, 2012)

arabs tend to be high spirited and spooky


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

High-spirited, yes. Spooky, not usually. Intuitive, smart, curious, and observant, yes. My green horse will startle, but he almost immediately gets over it and then wants to investigate. The first horse I leased was an arabian who would "spook" at random and take off across the arena. Ha! He was smart enough to figure out how to unnerve/prematurely dismount his rider so he could be done with the lesson and go back in his stall. They always figure out a way to get into mischief on their own if their minds aren't being stimulated to their satisfaction. Ime, they are only genuinely "spooky" less than 5% of the time - maybe even less than that. The other 95% of the "spooky" horses are having fun and their rider is not necessarily at a point in their riding where they can deter the behavior and deal with the situation appropriately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've watched QHs who lived in a field for the first 7 years of their lives try to throw themselves through a wall and then a solid glass observation window to avoid learning how to lunge. I've watched paints use their size and charge straight at their owner because they didn't want to come in from the field. I've seen draft crosses that have run through a metal swinging gate to get in the barn at dinner time and do fairly serious damage to themselves. I don't base judgement on an entire breed based on these experiences. I know that there are basic characteristics and that those typically vary wildly by individual and by breeding lines to a point.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

SEAmom said:


> High-spirited, yes. Spooky, not usually. Intuitive, smart, curious, and observant, yes. My green horse will startle, but he almost immediately gets over it and then wants to investigate. The first horse I leased was an arabian who would "spook" at random and take off across the arena. Ha! He was smart enough to figure out how to unnerve/prematurely dismount his rider so he could be done with the lesson and go back in his stall. They always figure out a way to get into mischief on their own if their minds aren't being stimulated to their satisfaction. Ime, they are only genuinely "spooky" less than 5% of the time - maybe even less than that. The other 95% of the "spooky" horses are having fun and their rider is not necessarily at a point in their riding where they can deter the behavior and deal with the situation appropriately.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Completely agreed! I found that they see a lot more and faster than any other horse, but once they figure out what it is, they're just fine. I had a huge combine passing my paddock the warmblood, TB and the Hafi went to the opposite end, all(9) Arabs went straight towards it to check it out. My current Arab is nicknamed "cop". He notices everything, strange cars coming up the driveway, escaped cows, a dog who doesn't belong here. I learned yo look where he's looking to stay informed


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The biggest difference in Arabs is the ride. I have Arabs and QHs and the Arab is light, drives off his rear end and is super responsive and agile. The QH is on his forehand, heavy and can be bone jarring at his gaits. I call one the Maserati and the other a Yugo with busted springs. They're both sweet, fun to ride and enjoyable to be around. One, I watch constantly because he's so darn smart you never know what he'll get into next. The other, I watch constantly because he's so slow to react but when he does, it's HUGE. I think that might be where the Arab gets the "spooky" tag. The Arab is hyper vigilant (think war horse) and is always looking around and ready to react and will react to anything, but usually in a fairly small way. The QH goes along to get along and doesn't react to everything but when he does, he really blows up big. The Arab does a quick startle and stop, the QH spooks sideways, bucks (nothing big or unrideable) and then settles back down to super quiet so it's more noticeable when he blows up. The Arab is always kind of "UP".


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Sometimes I forget how "odd" my horse must seem to a lot of people at the barn with very limited exposure to hot-blooded breeds until something happens that reminds me. 

On Tuesday I was at the been and there was an incident with a guy lunging his excitable paint. The paint reared, slipped on landing, and somehow managed tangled up in a swinging gate at the far end of the arena. My horse saw the commotion, swung around to face the action, and stopped immediately with ears forward and sniffing the air. A friend was also riding her QH and he just kept ambling along until she stopped him to get off. He didn't have any reaction at all and my horse was trying to sense anything he could from the opposite end of the arena. He was completely aware, but not jumpy or spooky in the slightest. We took our horses out of the arena and put them in their stalls to help the other horse. My friend was trying unsuccessfully to rush her horse out to get back faster. My guy was attuned to the change in my emotions and was acting very concerned and kept looking back at the other horse (his pasture mate - my friends horse was a former pasture mate). I got him to his stall and he couldn't see the paint and he called to him and continued looking in that direction with ears forward, sniffing the air. When the paint was brought past him to go back to his stall afterwards, he knickered at the paint and the paint knickered back.

That's what I love about my horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Arabs, yay or nay? It depends on many factors: primarily, what are you looking for? And, what is available to you? Regardless of breed (unless you HAVE to have an Arab), if the horse's training, conformation and behavior are what you are seeking, then go for it!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Absolutely, yes!
Because they've done so much for my heart and soul in the years that I've owned them, and would never prefer to have another breed gracing my pastures.


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

I like Arabs, but they don't do very well at the disciplines I do and most of the ones I've ridden have been too push-button in my opinion.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm spoiled to Arabian fitness and joy for hard work. People are starting to get back into riding and their horses are huffing and puffing after 20 minutes...an hour later my horse hasn't even broken a sweat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It is just common sense to use a horse with conformation suited to the style of riding you wish to persue, regardless of breed. You dont take a long legged 16 17 h horse and try to do cutting. you also dont take the 14 h stocky bulldog horse and try to jump 5 ft fences. People are predujiced against breeds in horses just as they are in dogs. I dont go for a breed, i go for a type..


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

quarter horses are to work off the hind end, or they would not be able sit and spin and cut a calf or cow, and they are fast and cat like.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

AllieJ333 said:


> I like Arabs, but they don't do very well at the disciplines I do and most of the ones I've ridden have been too push-button in my opinion.


What discipline is that?

I like your "push button". So opposite from the "crazy". comments LOL
Just goes to show.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd describe my Arab as very agile, quick and sensitive. He's a bit of a nervous guy in new situations, but always seems to come around on my cue and settles into nice quality work. He notices the smallest details. Because he's so sensitive, I have to be very clear and concise on the cues I give him. With clear aids, he is pretty much "push button" however, if he gets mixed messages or if I am at all nervous, he can get a little crazy. It is when he's in "crazy mode" that I notice more how quick and agile he is as he seems to over respond to the slightest things. By crazy, I mean he gives me an exaggerated version of what I ask for, like faster trot, over bending, very quick response. With him, I don't have to worry about getting a response, but I do have to focus on tempering the degree of response. I think this is what some people call "crazy".


----------



## Little Jane (Mar 7, 2013)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Completely agreed! I found that they see a lot more and faster than any other horse, but once they figure out what it is, they're just fine. I had a huge combine passing my paddock the warmblood, TB and the Hafi went to the opposite end, all(9) Arabs went straight towards it to check it out. My current Arab is nicknamed "cop". He notices everything, strange cars coming up the driveway, escaped cows, a dog who doesn't belong here. I learned yo look where he's looking to stay informed


We had a coyote out by one of our pastures once: the two part-arab mares ran over there, the one to investigate and the other to run the coyote off. Sure, the ponies might have done the same thing, but not the warmbloods or the QH. Only the Arabs were curious enough to run over there and check him out.


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

I didn't read all the replies on here, just most (up to page 4) and I just wanted to jump in. I wanted a TB. I love love love the TB breed and it was the one I was most experienced with. But my trainer had me helping her retrain this Arab who had sat in pasture for the past 5-ish years. And little by little she stole my heart and I bought her and she is alllllll mine now. I was looking for a horse about 6 years ago and met a woman with a white arab who she said she would give to me for free. I jumped at the chance and drove 4 hours to see the mare. That horse was crazy. She didn't buck or anything, but tossed her head, danced, sped up, wouldn't listen. The woman got on her and she was perfect. I think that is shows arabs are mostly "one person" horses. It is funny because my horse isn't at all spooky and is by the sweetest temperated horse I've ever met in my life. To me she isn't at all like the "standard" crazy arab that people think about. 

Actually, I get a huge kick out of those conversations:
"Yes, I ride."
"Wow cool. do you have your own horse?"
"Yep! Sure do!"
"Cool! What breed?" 
"An Arab."
"Oh..........." 

Hahahaa. Cracks me up every time. I truly and honestly believe that the vast majority of Arab-haters in the world are QH people. While there is nothing wrong with a good solid QH mount, I don't really think that anyone would argue that the QH breed in general (there are always the exception horses) is very laid back and easy to train. I think it is because of that, that most people don't want to put in the time and effort to get to know and respond to the Arab's behavior and sensitivity. And those that do tend to really love the breed. Are they just lazy? Maybe. Some people, for various, _various_ reasons (age, experience, location, training, soooo many more) just don't/can't put the time into a breed like an Arab or TB. They take a little something extra. You've got to WANT it. If you don't, you won't like the breed at all. 

Are they a bit more high-strung? Are they "crazy" at times? Yes. They aren't going to be "push button" and if they are, they won't be an "anyone can ride" kind of horse. Arabs give their loyalty to one person. Mine already knows my voice AND my car, which is awesome. There is nothing sweeter than a horse nicker greeting. I don't think after owning an arab that I'm going to be a Arab-only kind of girl, but I DEFIANTLY have nothing against the breed and wouldn't dismiss buying another arab whenever I want anoother horse. (Is one ever enough?  ) 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Arabians are the Border Collies of the horse world. They excel in collection sports and are almost always the winners of the insanely long endurance rides, like the 100 mile Tevis Cup.
They aren't crazy but they are high energy animals. On the other hand, they are probably the most social of the horse breeds and REALLY like the people the own them.
The down side is that many men are not comfortable riding them bc they are shallower sprung than a QH, and aren't very tall. Most are between 14/2hh and 15hh. They can carry more weight than they look like they can carry.
When my DH first rode our TWH/QH cross, who gaited, he was totally in love. That is why we now own two gaited horses. I had spent a summer riding a friend's TWH's many years ago, so I recognized this in our non-registered horse.
The reason that most people own QH's is bc there are more of them than any other breed, and they have been outcrossed so much that they come in small, medium and large. It isn't uncommon to find a 14hh QH or a 17hh QH. Some are leaner, some are heavier. Appendix QH's can be scopey and bulldog QH's can run barrels.

_Before you buy a breed you should spend a good deal of time with them._


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

I didn't read all of the posts so don't know where the conversation has wandered to but my 2 cents on the original question is (from personal experience), Arabs are like a really smart dog or any other smart animal or even smarter than average people. They have some extra brain cells to work with and their minds need to be engaged. They like to have a job or an activity where they have to think about things, problem solve and they thrive under these circumstances.

All of the sour/hyper/spooky Arabs I've ever encountered are diamonds in the rough waiting for an opportunity to excel. If left alone too long or get stuck in the same routine over and over day after day, they will get bored and cranky. Notice how they like to watch everything and concentrate on certain things and they also tend to watch their handler's reaction as well.

Nine times out of 10 the arab horse who is deemed 'crazy' is the way he is b/c his handler/rider/trainer/whatever isn't a good match for his personality and doesn't feed his 'brain' the way that he needs.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Push-button? ANY horse can be push button, breed doesn't matter.....
it really depends on the training and the horse.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, Arabs are like border collies/jack russels compared with ol' Rover, the lab. Neither is superior; just depends upon what one wants/can handle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In my vast experience of one whole Arab (a 3 year old that I trained a few years ago), they can be pretty amazing horses. The one I rode came from a local breeder who has always had amazing horses. She used to compete in the costume classes at shows but has been more into endurance and CTR's for quite a few years now.

The colt that I started for her was very intelligent, but no more spooky than any other average greenie than I've ridden. The thing about him that was most memorable was his movement. He was barely 15 hands tall and only weighed about 800 at the time, but had the gaits of a horse 4 times his size. He wasn't rough, actually the opposite, but he just moved so big and covered so much ground so easily. The only horse I've ever ridden who had comparable gaits is my 18 hand Percheron.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have ridden both full Arabs and half Arabs and I like the smooth gait


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a yay! I own half arabs. The trot on mine is a little bumpy, but not too bad! And my gelding has a trot so fast that he can catch up to a cantering quarter horse VERY QUICKLY! They are both very willing and try hard to do what I ask. My gelding IS a one person horse. Other people can ride him, but he isnt as trusting to them. He is a good ol' boy with me on there! I love my babies! I have noticed they attach to one person, and they can be a little difficult to start but that's it.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> I have ridden both full Arabs and half Arabs and I like the smooth gait


I've noticed that too and maybe I'm only talking about my own here but they sort of 'float' along - light on their feet as if gravity doesn't affect them the same way. Kind of like a feather in the wind. Riding my arab for an hour and then getting on my QH's and gaited horses right after always felt weird - it's like they were stuck to the ground and felt like they were trudging through sand. :wink:


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I LOVE my Arabian/Saddlebred named Joey. He is the best horse ever. But, he's not for everyone especially, the some of QH lovers at my barn. Don't get me wrong, I like QHs but my Joey is a lot more fun in my opinion. I think he's intelligent, intuitive, loyal, energetic, smooth gaited, handsome, versatile and he's all mine! My horse has never disappointed me as he always gives his 110%. He's great with beginners and will even do "pony rides from hell" as I call it if asked or put his all into something new. I truly haven't found something he hasn't been able to do. All within my own limitations and always for fun only. I always feel safest with him. I love the way he watches me leave from his gate. He really can melt my heart.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Don't arabs supposed to have what's actually called a floating trot?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The floating trot doesn't make it comfortable. The Arabian trot, NOT collected, is as bouncy as a TB's trot, NOT collected. It's just that it Looks like the horse is floating. They snap their feet a little bit higher and hesitate slightly between touching and takes more energy to perform.
A QH is more likely to give you a comfortable slow trot.
My QH, "Buster" has a floating trot, when he is excited and "displaying."


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

My Arabian/Saddlebred has a real smooth trot and he can really rack on naturally when asked to. I was so enthralled with my first post I forgot to say:Yea for Arabs! They're my fav since I was a child.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I would called the Arab trot more animated than floating. As Corporal said, an uncollected trot can be very bouncy. Even collected, my Arab is harder to sit at the trot than my daughters Appendix mare. At any gait, my Arab seems to have much more expressive and animated movement than all my other horses.


----------



## clippityclop (Jul 12, 2012)

yes - _animated _- that's probably the perfect word for it!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I want to weigh in on the versatility of Arabs and part-Arabs again 

My guy can REALLY jump. He's an Anglo Arab, and this oxer is about... 3'4" maybe? And wider than it is tall. We've done 3'7" of the same width before but don't have video. Please excuse my position :/ it's getting better!
Scuse the quality, but VIDEO PROOF. He didn't clear the front ... | Facebook

For some it's not much of a fence at all but for me it's enormous, and he's only 15.1... HE can and has jumped 4', apparently in competition [I haven't seen any results with his name on them but it's been a long time since he was competing at that level... and I trust the person who told me that he'd shown at that height], but I'm a wimp XD

Edit; and apologies if the FB link is a problem, I can't upload it to youtube for some reason...


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

I love my arab. I all ways have to have a Arab. They are however not for everyone. Now conformation plays a big part on how well their trot is. My arabs trot is super smooth. My arab comes from Sir Musk bloodlines.


----------



## Silhouette (Jan 12, 2013)

Love my Arabs  

I respect people not liking them, as there are breeds I don't like overall. However, when people say all Arabs are bad horses or something negative like that, I'll get defensive. I can and will appreciate a good horse, regardless of breed. 

That's all I ask people do with Arabians  

Oh, and I always give invitations for Arabian haters to come visit mine. They're good horses, lol.

ETA: For those of you that are anti-dish, take a look at the horse in my avatar. He's an almost Straight Russian Arabian gelding (and a former National Champion). Not much dish there, eh? But he is still a very handsome Arab (and going strong at 18 years old).


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll never understand fully why people blame the breed. 

I give thumbs up to Arabs. They can be very smart and calm. Just like any horse. They can also be flighty, reactive, etc. Again just like any other horse.

Depends on the horse's training, rider, etc. I don't want to say that bloodlines are everything. However if you have a Arab that was bred for (or has) endurance, racing, etc. then you may have a more 'go-go' horse.

Just like any other horse...

AQHA/APHA/ApHA reining (same with speed events) horses have a natural go while those same breeds that are bred for western don't have such a 'go' and would probably rather walk than do what reiners do. However it can be vise versa. Those horses are usually known as the 'calmer' breeds and yet they can be just as hyper and reactive as Arabs are (for some reason) are known for.

I absolutely love Arabs. If I can get another horse I would get an Arab, or National Show Horse. I just adore the dished faces and in one point in my life I'll own a Arab. They're just stunning IMO.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Paintlover1965 said:


> I LOVE my Arabian/Saddlebred named Joey. He is the best horse ever. But, he's not for everyone especially, the some of QH lovers at my barn. Don't get me wrong, I like QHs but my Joey is a lot more fun in my opinion. I think he's intelligent, intuitive, loyal, energetic, smooth gaited, handsome, versatile and he's all mine! My horse has never disappointed me as he always gives his 110%. He's great with beginners and will even do "pony rides from hell" as I call it if asked or put his all into something new. I truly haven't found something he hasn't been able to do. All within my own limitations and always for fun only. I always feel safest with him. I love the way he watches me leave from his gate. He really can melt my heart.


I feel the same about my Arabian/Saddlebred cross mare, :wink:


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Really depends on the person and horse, I'd say! 

Arabs are VERY sensitive and responsive. They can also be airheads. Mine, Maverick, is awesome! What I've learned from working with him is that you have to ASK not TELL. If I ever tell Maverick to do something he throws his head, arches his back, bucks, prances, puts up a fit, etc. If I ask him, however, he's awesome! He responds quickly and in a genuine, kind manner. Like every horse though, you can't take that as an excuse to not be a firm rider. you've gotta be as soft as you can, yet if they're being bratty, you've gotta make sure that they know that it isn't acceptable. Usually I'll respond with a quick tug of the rein or pushing him forward a LOT. That way they don't have much of a tantrum.

I watched a professional lesson done once...My trainer's match haha My trainer was getting a lesson on one of her new horses who was a saddlebred/arabian. The thing with my trainer is that when she wants something from a horse, she asks but if she doesn't get that thing she makes sure that the horse knows that it's wrong. Her hands aren't very soft and if the horse is spooking at something she'll turn the horse towards it and make the horse walk towards it. It DOES make sense, however what the other coach was saying was that Arabs are a breed with a VERY good memory. If they spook in one corner they're going to remember that and if you make a big deal about them spooking they'll remember that there's something to make a deal about there. The coach was saying how instead of making the horse go towards it, you've gotta completely ignore it. Think "Hm, I'm not sure why you aren't staying on the rail" even though you know what the problem is. That way the horse won't see it as as much of an issue the next time. So she was getting her to drop her hands, keep soft fingers, ask and release, ask and release.

It's sensitive things like that that make the breed difficult. They're smart!

However, as intelligent as the breed is, there are always those airheads that just don't know what they're doing and why they're doing it. My friend has an Arab who is just a big dummie. He'll run around with his head in the air and doesn't really think about anything that he does. He's not really the smartest of the pack for sure.

My horse Maverick is amazing though. He's a natural jumper and I started him on barrel racing and games and stuff a while ago and he is SUPER speedy! He gives quick turns as long as I sit and let him turn instead of using my rein to guide him through it. He's a very spooky horse, but if he wasn't, he'd make a great cowhorse. He stops and turns and does rollbacks on a dime! I'm also showing him in English and Western Pleasure and we won high point at our last show! He can be super calm and lazy, but mostly, he's super jumpy, jittery and energetic. Not totally sure if that's because he's only 6 and has no experience or because he's an Arab, it's hard to tell.

Anyway, if you're a patient rider who wants a challenge, I'd definitely recommend and Arab. They're a beautiful and magnificent breed! If you aren't a big fan of taking your time and being relaxed through training, the Arabian is definitely NOT for you.

THE END!


----------



## kenlii (Apr 13, 2013)

I have owned Arabs for over 20+ yrs. I love them. They are intelligent which tends to get them into trouble as they look for ways to entertain themselves. The nature of the horse tends to come from the rider/handler. Calm quiet rider calm horse. Arabs do not like a hard hand they, as someone put it, like being "asked". There is a real relationship between an Arab and the owner. They are the Golden Retrievers of the horse world. There is a reason the Bedouins had the Arabians sleep in their tent as they were family. I have ridden other breeds and like Arabs the most. Their reponsiveness and willing to please is tops. They are also just Beautiful!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I think it depends soley on the individual horse. Breed stigmas are wrong. Arabs = crazy, hot headed loony bins? No. Some, maybe. My Arab is the best thing that has ever happened, hes such a marvelous horse. He does have energy, and lots of it, he is also intelligent (too intellligent), willing, and affectionate. Yup, their are going to be the air heads in the Arabian world, just as in any other breed. Arabs _may_ have MORE tendecies to be rather hyper and insano than take a typical Quarter Horse but that doesnt mean they are all like that, and that doesnt mean Quarter Horses are all completely docile, your going to get the air heads in that breed too. It depends on the individual horse and owner.


----------

